# HELP FLEES!!!!



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Today I found 2 flees on Milo. This is a really scary thought as it is not only really uncomfortable for him but I'm extremely allergic to them. 

Now, I was late to his flee medication this month and he has been going to daycare (I accept all the blame) but now I need to know what to do! 

please, any help? suggestions? bathe them with something special? give them something (that won't make him sick)? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We spray the dogs with essential oil peppermint ( diluted). Works great.


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Milesmom! Will this kill them? And if so do I need to do anything additional? Also, how about bedding and all that? I haven't found anything else but just to be sure.

Thank you again


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You could also sprinkle food grade diatomaceous earth on Milo's bedding and rub it into his fur. It's safe for humans and dogs to digest and will kill the fleas. Usually natural pet stores carry it. Also get a flea comb, a bowl of soapy water, and get to work!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

MilesMom, what is the dilution of peppermint oil to water you use?

Also, is this something you use as a preventative, or just treatment if found?

I just stopped Laika's medication for fleas and heartworm a while ago, and have been meaning to search the forum for natural solutions (for fleas), so this is a timely post.

I had read about diatomaceous earth as well; I guess same line of questioning to Einspanner 

Thanks!

Good luck Gabril1!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I use 25 drops oil to 1 cup water. I spray after a bath or before we go somewhere there may be fleas. It doesn't kill them, just keeps the fleas off. 

This is the only thing we use for fleas. I have had one flea on chase and one on Miles all summer.

I wash bedding every other week, and we have a Roomba so our house is frequently vacuumed which I think helps too. 

I plan to use lavender oil for ticks. We are on heart guard plus as we live right on a lagoon.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Dr. Bronner's soap (liquid) also has organic peppermint oil and is thought to help deter fleas. It is very minty, but mild enough to brush your teeth with or use on children. When there is a lot of pollen outside, we use it as a quick wipe down sponge bath before Ellie has dinner. It helped a lot with allergies just to get some of the pollen off of coat and not transferred to bedding, etc. They also make a lavender and a eucalyptus formula.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Laika, I haven't had to use DE yet, so my info is from research not experience. It works physically rather than chemically by cutting through the exoskeleton, so it doesn't work as a preventative. Some people do feed it as a natural wormer though. 
Here's a link that talks about flea control with DE.  http://www.richsoil.com/flea-control.jsp


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Red deep oils in (Cedar) Chips beds put in a cover or even a pillow case can be a great value as well

fleas hate (red cedar chips) and its a very calming natural scent to any home , crate or kennel even truck or car 

Cedar walled rooms even Grandma's Cedar chest are healing to me 

and provide far more substance on a builders choice

Garlic introduced powder form into the foods can help as well


----------

